# Höhere Page Ranking durch Weiterleitungen



## bigtail (25. November 2006)

Hi,

machte es Sinn (z.B. für Google), einpaar domains zusätzlich zu mieten, um Sie auf die bestehende Homepage  umzuleiten?

Erreicht man damit eine höhere Page Ranking bei Google & co.?

Gruß


----------



## Maik (25. November 2006)

Ich bezweifel, daß diese (fragwürdige) Methode der Seitenweiterleitung zu einem höheren PageRanking in den Suchmaschinen führt. Der Schuß wird wohl eher nach hinten losgehen ;-]

Vielmehr sind da "externe" Seiten interessant bzw. ausschlaggebend, die auf die Seite einen Link gesetzt haben und selbst ein hohes Ranking besitzen.

Siehe hierzu auch Wie kann ich das Ranking meiner Website verbessern?


----------

